# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Old rewards gw1 to gw2

## Ghostfang

back when blizzard did their thing called "merging accounts" onto battle.net

arena.net did the same thing with guild wars 2

basically they had something similar to the Scroll of restoration but it was like a way to get bring some of your old items into guild wars 2 basically through a veteran system.


yatta yatta yatta
TL :Big Grin: R

play guild wars 1 = get stuff guild wars 2 
put guild wars 1 account merge it to arena.net website get free stuff
view possible rewards here
https://hom.guildwars2.com/en/#page=welcome

enjoy some swag and if you happen to be someone who has 'ways' of getting old accounts you could make some business off of selling them. being that you're the original owner and everything

----------


## Groarkey

gwamm title?

----------

